# Wiring for drivers door speaker



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

I am hoping that someone can help me with a problem I have.

Fed up with the minute screen on the standard Autotrail radio fitted to our 2009 Apache 632 I bought a Pioneer AVH 3400DVD last week and have now fitted it. All seems OK except I have now noticed that the speaker in the drivers door does not work. I have swapped the speaker with the passenger door one and it worked. Also both speakers at the rear of the van both work fine so I am assuming there is a fault in the wiring somewhere. I never noticed whether it was not working or not before changing the radio unfortunately

I have followed the bunch of eight wires that leave the rear of the radio as far as the trim panel by the drivers door. They then vanish towards the rear of the van along the step. Tracing the route from the door itself did not work either. While having the panel over the fuses to the right of the steering column off I noticed a cable that ends in a small socket with four square holes in the end. Into the socket go a red, a black and a black and white cable but I can find no home for it to plug into.

Can anyone tell me what this socket is for and if it is anything to do with the drivers door speaker. When connecting a continuity tester between the socket and the speaker wire in the door it beeped for a split second then stopped. Repeating this test had the same result each time.

Can anyone tell me the best way to locate where the fault in the cable to the speaker is as I have run out of inspiration.

many thanks


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi, you know the speaker is good so it's either a cable break or the new unit is faulty (unlikely). Refit the speaker. Access the rear of the radio. Using a Ohm meter set to 200 Ohm scale, meter each pair of speaker cables with all speakers connected. They should all be around 4 ohms. If all 4 meter ok the radio is faulty. If 3 ok and one open circuit then meter each of the 2 suspect cables individually to the speaker plug to determine which of the two has failed. If each of the two individual cables are open circuit to the speaker plug then indeed there may be a plug disconnected but the cables are normally a continuous run radio to door. Usual failure point for door cables is in the door to cab grommet from repeated flexing. If cables check open circuit pull the grommet out at one end and tug each cable in turn. Any broken cables will pull out easily...hope it makes sense ..


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Problem now sorted.

While checking all the wiring etc I removed the radio and when I switched it on when it was out of the dash sound came from the right hand speaker. On investigation it seems that one of the sockets that terminate each cable in a DIN plug for the radio wiring had come out of the plug, of course it was one that carried power to the right hand front speaker. I hope that makes sense.

I must have dislodged it when plugging in the new radio.. Must be more careful next time!


----------

